# ag teahers (rant)



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok read this if you want. Its not my ag teahers its other peoples.

So i love my ag teachers. My wallie, missledine, and riley. 
Most amazing teachers in the world. 
I wouldent have been able tocbe where i am today with out those three people. I love my ag teachers. They make it so fun. 
I wouldent ve so associated with ag if it wasnt for missledine hes gone. And wallie replaced him. 
With my luck wallie (goat breeder, judge and shower) is gunna be on here readin this lol.

But t just BUGS me when i see all these people talking about how their ag teahers are horrible. And wont let them do stuff. 
It just eirks me!!! I cant stand it. 
I feel so bad for all thouse people. I have such amazing ag teahers.

I have 2 things hat upsetted me.
One is out ag teachers wont get us county shirts. You know how most ffa/4h groups have shirts that have some cool desighn with thwir club (ie mine would say marion ffa) 
Yeah our ag teachers say their a waist of time and stupid. But here they are telling us to wear an ffa shirt to somehing. Iland i dont go bc i dont have an ffa shirt and i get in trubble for not going/wearin one. 
And 2 is i asked severalctimes for my ah teacher to come out and look at my goats and never once did he.

But seriously i feel so bad for everyone who dosent have really good and open ag teachers. Breaks my heart.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't feel that way, I love my teachers, but I know that some people aren't as lucky and get the teachers that don't care about the students or their animals...I know other ag teachers in our district that didn't enforce any rules, letting kids not clean their pens and not feed their animals. But do you realize that you contradicted yourself by saying you hate that people complain about the teachers, when in the same post you do the same?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

No im not getting mad at the people for complaing about theirbteahers im mad about their teahers. 
Disincludig them. Not makong things fair. Not lettig them have a chance. I hate when ever some one has a post or maks a comment asking help with an ag teaher. Thats not what an ag teahers saposed to be. Ag teachers are spoded to be leaders. Thats not a leader.

I feel bad for all those people.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Ohhhhh! I get it, I misinterpreted  As for the shirts, I believe they expect you to buy one off of the official FFA website. I think you should make an exact date and time with your teachers to get them to see your goats. They, as teachers, are very busy and forget things easily! Believe me, my teacher forgets her name half the time! Remind them if needed. If they can't seem to make it out, take pics of them (from every side and view) and show them, good luck!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Its fine. Ir was worded funny. Didnt know how els to word it.

I know but im not gunna go bit a shirt just to please them (well i got 3 for christmas to please me lol)

And he didnt go out and look at animals. He wouldent just sit down with me. 
It could amaze me exacly what dates he hit me over the head and with what
but cant remember to talk to me. 
Oh well i have my persion from 4-H sovi was like what evers

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My ag teacher doesn't give 2 hoots about me. I am dropping out of FFA because I am so upset about it. I can't do anything that I want so I don't see the point in staying in it. I triede doing an SAE this year but never once did he consult with me to see how it was going. I can't even get a simple," Hi how are you?" It's like if you aren't a big farmer around Eminence then screw you. I hate that! He picks favorites too! I can't express how happy I am to be getting out of it. The only reason I would misss it is because I would feel like I was missing out on an oppurtunity for a scholarship.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> My ag teacher doesn't give 2 hoots about me. I am dropping out of FFA because I am so upset about it. I can't do anything that I want so I don't see the point in staying in it. I triede doing an SAE this year but never once did he consult with me to see how it was going. I can't even get a simple," Hi how are you?" It's like if you aren't a big farmer around Eminence then screw you. I hate that! He picks favorites too! I can't express how happy I am to be getting out of it. The only reason I would misss it is because I would feel like I was missing out on an oppurtunity for a scholarship.


I am right along with caprine crazy!! 
This is my last year in ffa. My Ag teacher has NO idea what he's doing. It's all about plants Nd he's not open one bit to animals. At all. One bit. 
I decided to be nice on my mom and choose state fair to show or state convention cause the money problem and when I told him I wanted to go show he said no! You need to come with us! And bugs me about it EVERY day. 
We also do nothing ffa wise or class wise:/

My middle school Ag teacher is the BEST! I love her. I was gunna show my first goat but I couldn't get the paperwork in time to show her & my teacher gave me the option to show someone else's that year. So I did. She helped me officially start showing!

But I realized I could do the same thing I like doing on my own (I'm already doing it on my own) without being a member. I'm going to be in Ag class cause its easy credit so I can MAYBE graduate early but no more ffa for me.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> My ag teacher doesn't give 2 hoots about me. I am dropping out of FFA because I am so upset about it. I can't do anything that I want so I don't see the point in staying in it. I triede doing an SAE this year but never once did he consult with me to see how it was going. I can't even get a simple," Hi how are you?" It's like if you aren't a big farmer around Eminence then screw you. I hate that! He picks favorites too! I can't express how happy I am to be getting out of it. The only reason I would misss it is because I would feel like I was missing out on an oppurtunity for a scholarship.


I hate hearing about people dropping out of ffa because of a jerk teacher. 
So much for leadership!

Im sorry your going threw this!
I wisg everyones ag teachers were really good n open. Breaks my heat!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

@emilyanne is there any way you could talk to the middle shool ag teaher about it?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> @emilyanne is there any way you could talk to the middle shool ag teaher about it?
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


I already have. She can't do anything about it!:/


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I always hate to hear about any adult in any thong being unfair. When put in a leadership position you should demonstrate qualities of a good leader. Bottom line.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids are in 4-H and their ag leader is fantastic. Next year my oldest daughter will be in High School and it's already been mentioned by the counselor at a meeting that they will place her in FFA class. My daughter has ADHD, and it affects her ability to learn/read/write.
I'm hoping and praying for a great ag teacher that will help her understand what she is learning, that's my biggest worry.

Goatgirl, I think it's a shame you can't get a county shirt. My kids 4-H leader ordered the kids polo's with the county 4-H name on them this year, even my youngest daughter who isn't officially a 4-H member <she's only 6>. 
I think it makes it even more special and makes you feel more proud when you can have a shirt that reflects your county. I'd really push to get one, and tell them it may be a waste for them, but it means a lot to you.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

See our 4-h people are amazing. 
They order us shirts. Theirbregular tshirts. We get together at a county meeting and we hose the style, color, and desighn. And any one can buy them. Their 10 orb15$ but i dont mind paying that.

I hope her ffa tachers are good!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> I am right along with caprine crazy!!
> This is my last year in ffa. My Ag teacher has NO idea what he's doing. It's all about plants Nd he's not open one bit to animals. At all. One bit.
> I decided to be nice on my mom and choose state fair to show or state convention cause the money problem and when I told him I wanted to go show he said no! You need to come with us! And bugs me about it EVERY day.
> We also do nothing ffa wise or class wise:/ Same here.
> ...


I want to graduate early too!  I am taking 10th grade English online this summer because I am in band. The only time my school offered English 10 is when I take band. So, I have to complete 2 semesters in 7weeks. But hopefully it will help me graduate early.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I want to graduate early too!  I am taking 10th grade English online this summer because I am in band. The only time my school offered English 10 is when I take band. So, I have to complete 2 semesters in 7weeks. But hopefully it will help me graduate early.


It will!! 
I'm 15 in 10th grade. Which means I'm so young I realy should be a 9th grader. But I have enough credits to be a junior.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey be happy you actually have Ag/FFA classes! My school never even offered classes like that.  I went to a private school...there were probably about 10 actual country/farmer/rancher type kids in the entire school. No fun when those are the type kids you get along with the most!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Hey be happy you actually have Ag/FFA classes! My school never even offered classes like that.  I went to a private school...there were probably about 10 actual country/farmer/rancher type kids in the entire school. No fun when those are the type kids you get along with the most!


I know what you mean there!! Our classes are biotechnology. 
But also our chapter has a total of 6 members that is including me. 
& only about 2 of those are active members..... 
People in our school that actually have animals are about 10 maybe and we've hit our max capacity at the school for 3000 people.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Our school has roughly 500 students---that's Kindergarten-12th grade. I only have like 35 kids in my class. We have quite a few members in FFA, I want to say 15-20. Only a few of those are active members. I live in a small, rural community so everything is very tight knit, which is nice, unless you're like me and nobody like you. I just turned 15 2 weeks ago and will be a Sophomore next year.


----------

